# Suse Linux 7.2 erstinstallation



## Tob (17. August 2001)

Also ich hab mir zum ersten mal Linux auf die Platte gezogen und bin natürlich gleich gescheitert...........
Das Problem:
Ich wollte während der installation schon gleich einige andere Programme auswählen von denen ich gelesen hatte nur muss dabei irgendwie die Einstellung verloren gegangen sein das der Boot manager Lilo mit installiert wird,laut handbuch sollte er das aber eigendlich schon. Folglich kann ich meinen Rechner nicht mehr hochfahren. Die Bootdiskette scheint irgendwie nicht zu funzen und wenn ich über die InstalationsCD starte werde ich aufgefordert den Aufenthaltsort des Bootimages (oder sowas in der Art) Anzugeben (von dem ich natürlich keinen blassen Schimmer habe :-( ). 
Was ich alles noch machen kann:
1.) mit MSDos Diskette booten.
2.) den rescue Mode von Linux starten.

So und wie starte ich jetzt mein system oder wie installiere ich Lilo ohne das mein LInux läuft ???

Tob

PS.:Bitte liefert mir ein newbie gerechte Antwort es ist schließlich mein erstes mal ;-)


----------



## Interritor (17. August 2001)

Ich könnte dir jetzt zwar sagen wie du ne Bootdiskette machst aber das wird dir ja nix bringen.

Weisste was? Installier Linux einfach nochmal drüber ohne weitern schnick-schnack.


[Edit]
Oder gib einfach mal "hda3 oder 1"(ohne "") ein wenn er nach der Bootimage frag.
[/Edit]


----------



## Tob (17. August 2001)

Ok ich Versuchs mal


----------

